
First, care. - thiele
http://www.43folders.com/2010/02/05/first-care
======
jonpaul
This is also Gary Vaynernchuk's mantra on building a successful business. I
truly subscribe to this ideal. This article furthers my belief that caring may
indeed be the secret to leading a successful life.

------
bherms
Every time I see an article like this pop up somewhere, I first feel like it's
beating a dead horse, but then I'm reminded that a lot of people out there
don't have passion for what they do or have lost it. Being reminded that
passion and caring about what you do leads to inspiration and can be
reinvigorating. If 1/10 of these types of articles touches 1 person and
affects change, then something good has been done. Thanks for the article and
thanks for helping to remind people about passion and how it relates to
success and happiness. Cheers

------
rjprins
Care = passion. And passion is well known as one of the, if not the most
important attribute for entrepeneurs. Or anyone wanting to do anything really.

------
lukeqsee
Excellent. Universal. Compelling.

If you don't care, you don't do. If you've got something you must do, find a
way to care about it in some way. (This is where systems can help; you can
check it off the list -- you care about that; etc.

